# Comeback log



## longworthb (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok thanks to a few contests and AMA also being gracious sending me some of there mdht I'm going to run my comeback log. 
Stats as of right now
6 ft or so
205-210 depending 
bf is 10-12

ok cycle is as ffollow 
Ap test 1-12 750ew
Ap deca 1-10 400 ew
Dp tren e 1-10 ew
Bd dbol kickstart 1-4 30mg ed
Ama mdht finisher 40mg 8-12 
ill be using letro on cycle in low doses to keep a small gyno flare up down. Also ill be using prolactrone at 3 caps a day to keep prolactin down. I was 220-225 at 10% or less before my injury and that's where u want to be at again at the end of this cycle. It's a complete mind fuck when u can't train and drop that hard earned muscle. 
I'd like to give a big thanks to w-p for the gracious contest I won and also ek for the 2 vials tren e that I won. Also AMA giving me the chance to see what there mdht is all about. I'm really excited about this one. I feel good my shoulder is feelin pretty good so it's time to get big. Also a thanks to saney for the letro and prolactrone. He came through fast when I had this gyno scare. I've got all top notch gear and my diet is in check like always. I've always been able to keep to my diet very closely with 1 chest meal a week which usually includes wings and beer on football Sunday lol. Ill be eating 5-5500 cals a day. That's what I aim for but usually get in around 4500 or so. Training is a normal split depending on my job. 4-5 days a week 1 body part a day besides shoulders and back. I love doing them the same day. Ok guys here we go!!
only recent pic i got but ill take a few more soon






Don't mind the pants hanging off my ass I didn't have my belt on lol


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 2, 2012)

Damn u got a little something from everyone... Enjoy bro


----------



## longworthb (Dec 2, 2012)

Lol ya I just happened to win a few contest about the same time. Which was a blessing because this fucking hurricane that hit fucked my fundage for this cycle


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 2, 2012)

Glad it worked out for u looks like a fun cycle


----------



## longworthb (Dec 2, 2012)

Ya I'm looking forward to weeks 4-10. That's when shits gonna get real


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 2, 2012)

i am sure you will get great results with asia pharma test and deca and British dragon d-bol!


----------



## longworthb (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 3, 2012)

why do people do those twisting shots? its a pose...hard to evaluate progress...front and side back relaxed and maybe a most muscular is the way to go for a reg guy non competitor...i feel i am too fat to flex


----------



## longworthb (Dec 3, 2012)

Was trying to make my cawk look bigger


----------



## longworthb (Dec 3, 2012)

Ill take a few more after tomorrow's back and shoulder day


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 3, 2012)

good job cock looks huge


----------



## oliolz (Dec 3, 2012)

reported for excessive bulge.





go get it brotha..

i'll be sittin by my mailbox in the meanwhile


----------



## longworthb (Dec 3, 2012)

I feel tiny right now so I'm gonna kill this  cycle


----------



## longworthb (Dec 4, 2012)

Chest with some arms thrown in 
decline bench 135x12 225x12 255x8 275x6 300x4
cable flys 35x8 40x8 45x8
pec dec 210x8 220x8 230x8
tri push down machine (helps alot with muscle contraction at the top) 210x8 220x8 230x8
standing db curls 35x8 each arm 40x8 40x burnout which was probably close to 14. My arms took a shit on me when I fucked up my shoulder and couldn't train. 
Curl machine (has pads right at the elbows to eliminate all variables and isolates the bicep. Similar to kos's belt he bought)110x8  120x8 120x8 
got called into work but I walked out of the gym with a hell of a pump and felt damn good. Pinned 1ml test deca and tren. All smooth as butter and no pip. Stuck very close to my diet except a few Oreos in the middle of the night. Weight is at 205.3 naked on my digitals


----------



## longworthb (Dec 4, 2012)

Bought a ton of turkey burgers to throw in rotation with beef and chicken


----------



## longworthb (Dec 5, 2012)

Had to make my workout a little quick because of work 
weight was at 206
close grip pull downs 140x8 150x8 170x8
wide grip stuff arm pull downs 60x8 70x8 70x8
Pull down lat machine 190x8 210x8 220x8
weighted reverse curls 45x8 45x8 45x bburnout 
db press seated 40x8 50x8 55x8
shoulder machine 190x8 200x8 200x8
cable raises 15x8 20x8 20xburnout
didnt get half the stuff I wanted to done but walked out with pretty sick back pumps and feeling pretty good about my workout


----------



## longworthb (Dec 7, 2012)

Had to bust out legs pretty quick today
squats 135x12 225x8 245x8 265x8
lunges 45-45-90
leg press 2 plates x 12 4 plates x8 6 plates x 8 8 plates x 8
quick 3 sets of  leg curls with 50lb db
weight is up about a lb no biggie there but I'm feeling much tighter and muscles are fuller. Libido is getting out of hand just like it is everytime I'm on tren. All gear is nice and smooth and very little pip


----------



## longworthb (Dec 10, 2012)

Busy as shit all weekend Xmas shopping with my girl. Can't stand that shit lol. Anyways Ill be hitting chest and arms tonight after I get out of work. Gonna go hard. I wanna put on some good size and tighten up this cycle


----------



## longworthb (Dec 11, 2012)

Getting some of my size back that I lost due to an injury. Had a sick ass pump. Felt like my forearms and pecs were going to rip out of my skin and veins were looking like a road map. The tren is starting to kick in. Shortness of breath slight insomnia and increased vascularity. Approximately 3 weeks since first pin so it's about that time  the gyno flare up I had in my right tit continues to go down little by little. It's definitely softer and smaller. Nip is still a little puffy but not that bad. The bd dbol from w-p is treating me well. That combined with the tren and deca already has my strength up pretty significantly


----------



## longworthb (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for following along everyone.......sarcasm lol


----------



## longworthb (Dec 12, 2012)

This letro is murdering my joints. Even with running deca I'm still sore as shit. My shoulders mainly but that's because of the previous injury and my knees


----------



## longworthb (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's a few pics before my injury. I'm down 20 lbs or so from where I was


----------



## longworthb (Dec 14, 2012)

Diet has been steady besides a few substituted shakes for meals because of work hours. Strength gains are goin up steady and I'm hardening up nice. Even with letro my libido is insane right now. Tren always does that to me . The dbol is some of the best I've ran. Weight is actually down a few lbs but I'm not really paying attention to the scale. Pretty pointless when ur on tren. Bf has been dropping nicely and a lot less water weight. Loving this cycle so far. Only sides are night sweats slight insomnia and wanting to fuck chicks. Getting slight lethargy but that could be attributed to the long hrs at work. Bench is up atleast 10lbs every set and all lifts are up. Loving it


----------



## longworthb (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh also both nips are puffy. This happens everytime I'm on a 19nor. No matter what i take ex caber they always get puffy. The prolactrone is also going along nicely I've noticed better sleep and overall better mood. Might up it to 3 caps a day to see if the nips will go down. Anyone else get this? My last tren cycle I ran caber at .5 eod and nips were still puffy. But as soon as I come off they go down.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 14, 2012)

etched vial








very professional looking from a-t


----------



## longworthb (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm getting some debilitating back pumps. Even at close to 2 gallons of water a day there still kicking my ass. Leg press and deads were almost impossible. On top of that my shoulder is starting to bug the hell out of me again. After this cycle ill be getting it looked at and going from there. Time to pop a few pain killers and hit the gym. Goin to go light but I'm not wasting this cycle


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 19, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## longworthb (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for following


----------



## longworthb (Dec 19, 2012)

Killed back and shoulders today. Slight shoulder pain but nothing I can't deal with. My favorite workout of the week. I always walk out of the gym feeling bigger especially with the pumps I'm getting. Weight is still slowly going up but bf is dropping pretty nicely. Ill be taking a few more pics at the end of this week. Started pinning 1ml of cut mix eod just to get a little more tren in


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 21, 2012)

That TB looks nice. Good luck bro. I'm coming back from an injury myself. Took six months off and lost 30 lbs of muscle. I have a ridiculously fast metabolism so if I stop working out and keeping calories high, I drop weight like a crack head. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol yup me too bro. Sucks don't it? Made me feel small as hell


----------



## longworthb (Dec 21, 2012)

Gonna have to hit it hard tomorrow and Sunday. I know ill eat all kinds of bullshit foods on Xmas eve and Xmas lol. Oh well I deserve a cheat meal or 2. I love the feeling of being on tren. U feel almost invincible. Everyone that has ran tren know exactly what I'm talking about. Still getting back pumps but I'm learning to deal with them. Taurine and a shit load of water help some also potassium. I've thrown a few bananas in my shakes and it seems to help a little. Muscles feeling fuller for sure and I'm loving the vascularity. Size is consistently going up. So far a damn nice cycle. Sides aren't anything I can't deal with. The hot flashes are a bitch tho


----------



## longworthb (Dec 26, 2012)

Got in chest arms and traps today because i was slacking the past 2-3 days. Strength still going up and even off the dbol I'm getting some sick pumps. Motivation is up because of a few new things in my life and I'm seeing the results I want so far from the cycle ill be posting a few new pics sometime this week


----------



## longworthb (Dec 27, 2012)

Having no problem staying lean. This tren is legit. Diets still on point


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2012)

Looking jerked Knigg


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 27, 2012)

negged for un exposed dong


----------



## longworthb (Dec 27, 2012)

Ill consider all dick pic applications


----------



## Dr. Tox (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey bud been some time since I checked in. Good to see your still at it


----------



## longworthb (Dec 31, 2012)

Ya long time bro. How u been?


----------



## longworthb (Dec 31, 2012)

275 - YouTube


----------



## longworthb (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm really hitting my stride right now. Haven't been able to train as much as I'd like because of some preperations for moving etc but when I am in the gym I feel like a fucking monster. Went hard as hell on back and shoulders today. Had some newb New Years resolution people want to work in with me. I put my head down smashed my last set and walked away. Business time not time to deal with dumbass people. My lifts are going up increasingly fast and I'm leaning out really nice. Diet is staying fairly consistent besides New Years I smashed 4 brownies some cake and wings and a few beers. Felt like ass the next day tho. Breaking out a little more then I have been which is annoying but nothing I can't deal with. Nips aren't nowhere near as sensitive and the puffy has gone down since I upped my prolactrone dose. I'm at a good place in life right now and when things are good in life u generally just have a better outlook. All gear is legit for sure and ill be using some methyl dht in the next week for 4 weeks to dry out some. More pics in a few days


----------



## longworthb (Jan 5, 2013)

Chest and bi's today. Was definitely distracted by this smoking hot woman that just happened to be there . Diet is going to go to hell tomorrow because I'm going out with z Hl and krista


----------



## kristaleigh (Jan 5, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Chest and bi's today. Was definitely distracted by this smoking hot woman that just happened to be there . Diet is going to go to hell tomorrow because I'm going out with z Hl and krista



I know the feeling...was really hard to focus today too


----------

